# Shower pan



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

What is the newest and best custom shower pan? Its been a bit for me, but I use to set my adjustable shower drain, then use a mud base and give about 1/4" slope towards the drain, then use a rubber membrane over the curb and up 6" on the walls, cut the corners, fold and use glue to seal the joints. 

Is this still the preferred method, or is there something better?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Have a look see here...
http://www.schluter.com/

and here...
http://www.johnbridge.com/kerdi_shower.htm


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Leaving to bust a floor up and install one right now.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I have heard of DITRA, but never used it. Thought it was only for the walls. I will have to look into it


----------



## thekctermite (Jun 12, 2008)

Ditra's an isolation membrane, like you'd use to tile the basement slab. It helps keep the floor from cracking if the slab shifts a small amount. Also a good substitute for wonderboard on a floor.

For showers, I'm a firm believer in Schluter's Kerdi product. It is stupid-simple to install, and makes for an absolutely bulletproof installation. Do a normal sloped mud pan with no membrane and the kerdi goes on right over it. It also goes on the walls and the curb.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sheet lead or copper, lead is a lot less expensive.


----------



## ebone (Mar 31, 2010)

Redi Tile


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Have a look see here...
> http://www.schluter.com/
> 
> and here...
> http://www.johnbridge.com/kerdi_shower.htm


I don't know why Florida doesn't adopt schluter. I've seen it done up in Illinois. Seems so much better than pvc liners.


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Schluter System.
I did a custom shower for my brother about 2 years ago and his tile guys turned me onto Schluter . They claim you can spray the untiled walls {membrane only} with a fire hose and they wont leak. I couldnt get the fire dept to test that theory but i was very impressed with the system as a whole


----------



## rpiplumb (Jun 23, 2010)

Bill said:


> What is the newest and best custom shower pan? Its been a bit for me, but I use to set my adjustable shower drain, then use a mud base and give about 1/4" slope towards the drain, then use a rubber membrane over the curb and up 6" on the walls, cut the corners, fold and use glue to seal the joints.
> 
> Is this still the preferred method, or is there something better?


 look into tile-ready pre-made pans if your shower is a somewhat standard size


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Schluter has the best system out right now. I have a tile business and we do a shower once every week or so. YOu have to use there Schulter Kerdi drain and kerdi membrane. here is a few pics of one a did.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=30608972&id=1477421506

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=30608980&id=1477421506

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=30612305&id=1477421506


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

i dont have gaybook...can you post different links?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I tried, don't know how to post a picture


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Will said:


> I tried, don't know how to post a picture


When you reply click on "Go advanced"
The option for pix is there


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How does the mortar seal the kerdi seams? I would think that the water could seep thru the mortar on the seems......

I've never worked with kerdi, so I don't know.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Pics would be nice...:laughing:

Kerdi is the cats azz!:thumbup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Protech said:


> How does the mortar seal the kerdi seams? I would think that the water could seep thru the mortar on the seems......
> 
> I've never worked with kerdi, so I don't know.



Kerdi fleece membrane repels water. when you thinset the membrane together to an other membrane it becomes water proof.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Why won't the water seep between the two layers through the thinset?



Will said:


> Kerdi fleece membrane repels water. when you thinset the membrane together to an other membrane it becomes water proof.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Protech said:


> Why won't the water seep between the two layers through the thinset?



http://books.google.com/books?id=F5...AEwAA#v=onepage&q=vortex theory kerdi&f=false

read that article, it will explain why it's waterproof.


----------

